# Church's Salisbury Loafer last 73/93



## dport86 (Jan 24, 2009)

hey: saw someone on the style forum recommend these. yet I know many are down on Church's quality and styles post-Prada.

anyone own these? I know they are on the 93/73 last which many love. Curious to hear opinions. Would be grateful for pix. Looking for a long-vamp loafer since Alden may never bring their back into production.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

They are not made by PRADA. That's been overplayed. I was looking at some Church's at one of the Dack's store in Toronto and they're fine quality shoes, much better finished than Alden to my eye. Church's may be making some models for PRADA, particularly in the super-glossy leathers, but their classic models are (so far) unchanged.

Herring Shoes offers the Salisbury in several different colours, plus they always have them on sale. The guy who runs Herring should be able to help you with sizing. Just keep in mind Church's in black calf look really boring; my advice is to get another colour or suede instead.

Here's that model in black calf:

https://img134.imageshack.us/my.php?image=salisbury.jpg


----------



## dport86 (Jan 24, 2009)

thanks for the advice, Doc. Really appreciate the photo. they are pretty boring in black. You saved me a disappointing and expensive order.

I actually have some Prada loafers with the same corrected-grain leather and same moc construction as the much reviled (on this forum) Church's Pembury's--great design (Vass style toebox) and so far, pretty great shoes I have to say. But I still need some long-vamps. any other suggestions?


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

dport86 said:


> thanks for the advice, Doc. Really appreciate the photo. they are pretty boring in black. You saved me a disappointing and expensive order.


Check with Herring Shoes, since Church's look great in other colours and the Salisbury is always on sale. They also offer the Darwin, which LeatherMan (from the Fashion Forum, our local Church's expert) considers to be made on one of the best-looking lasts around: 93.



> I actually have some Prada loafers with the same corrected-grain leather and same moc construction as the much reviled (on this forum) Church's Pembury's--great design (Vass style toebox) and so far, pretty great shoes I have to say.


I don't mind the Pembrey, but again only in brown or suede or something. The design is a bit fussy, to my eye, but they're solid, unlined penny loafers. My local store is stocking the Wesley again and I think I might go for them. They're a bit bulky, but they fit really well.



> But I still need some long-vamps. any other suggestions?


Maybe check out the AE Melrose (not very 'classic', but striking) or the AE McGraw (classic, but only available via the website).


----------



## billacorn (Nov 22, 2008)

I have no first hand information on the Salisbury but the following two points from reading on this forum might be helpful.

In the thread "Loafer Advice" last July in the Fashion Forum section, message #10, J Cusey wrote, "All things being equal, I prefer higher-vamped loafers...." He recommended the Alden 3554/3556/3557 at https://www.aldenshoe.com/cat_plaza_3554.asp.

Also, somewhere I recall Leather man saying the Last 73 group of shoes at Herrings, which includes the Salisbury, are good value but not of quite the same quality leather as the regular custom grade. I've searched for this message the past several minutes but have not found. At L195 they are obviously L100 or so cheaper.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

billacorn said:


> Also, somewhere I recall Leather man saying the Last 73 group of shoes at Herrings, which includes the Salisbury, are good value but not of quite the same quality leather as the regular custom grade. I've searched for this message the past several minutes but have not found. At L195 they are obviously L100 or so cheaper.


I remember those comments from LeatherMan too, although I can't find them either. I think it's worth mentioning that even lower-end Church's are better than most shoes out there and at the prices Herring's charges I doubt one could go wrong by buying a pair. I've been vaguely thinking of getting them in suede, but alas the money doesn't answer right now.


----------



## gccg (Nov 18, 2007)

*Church Salisbury*

















Church's Salisbury Penny Loafers size UK 9 F (US 10 D). 
Quality of these Shoes is similar to the C&J benchmade collection but the Church's 93 last is about half size smaller (shorter) than a regular last of the C&J. For example: I wear C&J shoes UK size 8.5 E on lasts 341, 348, 325, 337 and Church Salisbury UK size 9 F. 
Church's width F (average) = C&J width E (average)


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

Those are lovely pictures and really show off the Salisbury, thank you for posting.

Yes, they are built on the same last as Darwin - 93 which is a long established loafer last from Church's. gccg is quite correct in saying that this last fits small. I take it in my normal size, nevertheless, because I find loafers can slip a bit, however the 93 last is good for not slipping due to its snug fit.

I dearly wish Church's still offered Darwin or Salisbury in burgundy calf to wear with blue and navy summer trousers.


----------



## Wrenkin (May 4, 2008)

gccg said:


> Church's Salisbury Penny Loafers size UK 9 F (US 10 D).
> Quality of these Shoes is similar to the C&J benchmade collection but the Church's 93 last is about half size smaller (shorter) than a regular last of the C&J. For example: I wear C&J shoes UK size 8.5 E on lasts 341, 348, 325, 337 and Church Salisbury UK size 9 F.
> Church's width F (average) = C&J width E (average)


Not to derail too much, but as there are a bunch of Church-wearers about, how do you find Herring's "half-size down" US conversion scale? I tend to wear a 7EEE in AE, so according to Herring I'm a 6.5G, but that sounds borderline in 2 dimensions.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Wrenkin said:


> Not to derail too much, but as there are a bunch of Church-wearers about, how do you find Herring's "half-size down" US conversion scale? I tend to wear a 7EEE in AE, so according to Herring I'm a 6.5G, but that sounds borderline in 2 dimensions.


I think you can trust Herring, since they have a number of satisfied customers on the Fashion Forum. I wear a 10.5D/E in American shoes, but a 10F in Church's.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Leather man said:


> Yes, they are built on the same last as Darwin - 93 which is a long established loafer last from Church's. gccg is quite correct in saying that this last fits small. I take it in my normal size, nevertheless, because I find loafers can slip a bit, however the 93 last is good for not slipping due to its snug fit.


The is fine looking shoe, but so is the which is also made on the 93 last and probably the only true short-vamp tassel loafer out there.


----------

